# Bella Swan new moon Makeup



## paige2727 (Dec 19, 2009)

I went and saw new moon the other day and fell in love with Bellas natural makeup look! Could anyone give me any ideas on how to create this look using macs neutral eyeshadows???


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Dec 19, 2009)

It's just an idea but....

*MSF Neutral Light on the whole face and maybe a little bit of Well Dressed on the cheeks
*Vanilla e/s on the brow bone
*Some dirty brown on the lid, applied with a fluffy brush (217)
*Syrup for the lips, let it look matte with applying a little bit of loose powder on it.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 20, 2009)

In the first movie they used:

Eyes:
MAC Blanc Type
MAC Wedge
MAC Flute (Limited edition, closest dupe of this is Girlie)

Lips:
Benefits Good To Go Lipstick


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 20, 2009)

Lightly apply Blanc Type all the way over the brow bone.
Sweep Girlie lightly over the eye lid and just above the crease
Blend it out so it's hardly noticeable
Just wedge lightly on the lid and in the crease to build a bit of dimension


----------



## Teex (Jan 22, 2010)

I know it isn't New Moon, but I found this about 2 different make up looks in the first movie.


Kristen Stewart as Bella Swan in Twilight : Makeup411.com


Kristen Stewart as Bella Swan in Twilight (Prom Scene) : Makeup411.com

Hope this helps.


----------

